# The Ultimate Home-Made Nuts & Bolts for your Xmas Get-Togethers !



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't buy your 'blah' nuts & bolts by the box, or in bulk, from the grocery store, make your own delicious, (and addictive) variety ! 
Ive been cooking for many years, & have tried umpteen recipes for nuts & bolts, but this one, imho, is the best, which I developed myself - try it !

For starters, a few tips:
-Most recipes call for about 1 cup of vegetable oil, to make a turkey roaster pan-full - that's not enough, they turn out too dry.
- Most recipes call for them to be baked uncovered - that also makes them too dry - use the cover on the roaster.

Ingredients:
One of the most important ingredients are Original 'Bugles' - but alas - they're now exceedingly hard to find. Whenever any big stores get them, they sell out overnite ! If you can find some - great - if not, they're almost as good without, so don't concern yourself.

- 1 Bag of Bugles (if available)
- 2 small bags of Pretzel Sticks
- 1/2 large box of plain Cheerios
- 1/2 large box of Shreddies
- 1 box of Rice Chex
- 300/400 grams of mixed nuts (salted)

This should be sufficient to fill a turkey roaster pan. (Amounts may be adjusted as you see fit.)

The spiced- oil dressing mix:

- 1.5 to 2 cups vegetable oil
- 4-6 tbspns. Worster sauce
- 1 tspn. onion powder
- 1 tspn. garlic powder
- 1 tspn. curry powder
- 1 tspn. ground cumin 
- 1 tspn. paprika
- 1 heaping tspn. celery salt
- 1/2 tspn. coriander spice powder
- 1/2 tspn. chipotle chili pepper (optional)
- 1 or 2 dashes of cayenne pepper
(all of these spices are readily available at your local grocery store.)

Whisk all of these ingredients together well (the worster tends to keep settling at the bottom, so keep stirring it well before pouring it over your dry ingredients.)

Directions:

Put approx. 1/2 of your dry ingredients, well mixed/blended, into the roaster, then drizzle approx 1/2 of your oil dressing all over them.
Them add the remaining 1/2 dry ingredients on top of the first layer and drizzle the remaining oil dressing over that. Mix/stir all well.

Bake @ 225 degrees, covered at all times, for 2 hours, making sure you stir everything up quite well at least every 20 minutes or so. This is important to get uniformity of the finished product. (I shake the roaster around vigorously - using oven mitts of course- to get the mixing done).

Allow to cool & ENJOY !

They will keep well in a covered plastic container(s) for up to 3 weeks or more.
After a couple of days ageing, the flavors will even be better melded.

Katienaha - you, your friends & family have to try this !


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice! They are also good with ranch dip powder mix. I want to go make some now!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

That sounds good too - I'll have to try that ! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Np, you can add the cayanne and stuff too makes hot ranch. Epicure has a chipotle ranch popcorn mix, so I add popcorn, peanuts and life cereal as well.

Homemade nuts and bolts is like christmas in a bowl, its the one thing that makes me think of my mom, she made a big batch every year!


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

That sounds Awesome I will be making this Tomorrow..


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey slopster - you mentioned you were going to be making these today.
If you did, please tell us what you thought - honestly.

They do taste better when they've completely cooled after several hours, or overnite.
btw, some people add the little Nabisco 'cheese nips', I think they're called, (Kraft) to their list of the dry ingredients.


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

These are Frikkin outstanding, But they would be way better with Bugles, unfortunatley you cannot buy Bugles anymore, They have been banned from all stores because of the high sodium content, (if you can find them I highly suggest to use them) if not no worries this recipe works well without them, damn look at how much it makes:bigsmile:

And absolutley freaking awesome, I added a little extra spice, My family and I like it a little hotter, but if you don't then just follow the recipe that is and they will turn out great, what I did though after the 2 hrs of cooking I turned the oven off and I took the cover off and placed it in the oven for another 20mins just to crisp up the shreddies, i found when adding the mixture they went a little soft, but adding that extra 20mins with the oven off and the lid off, DAMN TOO FRIKKIN GOOD, Pls remember this may not work for you as all ovens cook at differant temps..

I'm going to do this with a homemade dried Habenero chilli pepper powder next time instead of the Cayenne pepper.

Thank-you so much for the reciepe, may I suggest nto everyone to try this:bigsmile:


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks,
I had thought you might like them - They're the best I've made, if I do say so myself -LOL.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

My wife and I made these yesterday and we love them! I did the same as Slopster and put them back in uncovered for 15-20mins to crisp up the shreddies and chex and they came out fantastic! Thanks so much for the recipe discuspaul


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

awww man, I wish I had of seen this recipe earlier  I would have loved to make it, i've always wanted a good recipe tho, so I'll keep it for next time. 

thanks for sharing.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Some interesting little variations have come up here.
I like slopster's suggestion of adding habanero chili pepper powder. That's why I originally came up with chipotle chili pepper powder as being optional, but the habanero would probably give it an even better little 'kick'. Different for sure. I'll try it.


----------

